#  > Technical Interaction >  > Startups >  >  Which stratup has the best idea and which one you would like to work for

## mishchandan

There are many stratups in India like paytm, foodpanda, myntra, flipkart in the ecom space. there are others in various other fields. Which concept is most unique and better. 

can you suggest and which one you would like to work for.





  Similar Threads: get idea need project idea Idea on my minor project Final yr CS project idea..!! Power Plant overall idea

----------

